# Electric Yellow No Black lines?



## arbeaner (Mar 4, 2011)

I bought this as a standard yellow lab and selected it because it had no black and is a beautiful fish. Iphone camera does not do it justice. However, I was reading somewhere that people may be trying to line breed solid yellow labs. Any info on this would be helpful as I believe there were a few at the LFS with no black I could pick up.

Thanks

P.S. This is my first post and I would like to thank everyone here for providing me with a lot of knowledge without ever knowing it.


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yellow labs without any black markings tend to not be pure yellow labs. How was this fish labeled? was it in a "mixed african cichlids" tank?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Hybrid. Or female saulosi/msobo/johanni/other. Need another photo to confirm YL lineage.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a hybrid.


----------



## arbeaner (Mar 4, 2011)

Does this help ID the fish? he makes it tough to get a good pic. He was labeled electric yellow. The bottom dorsal fin is white with one yellow egg spot.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is the typical "All yellow Lab", that is a hybrid between a Metriaclima estherae and Labidochromis caeruleus.


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> It is the typical "All yellow Lab", that is a hybrid between a Metriaclima estherae and Labidochromis caeruleus.


+1


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep. A bit of a porker, too. Lay off the feeding a little


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Not trying to hijack your thread here, but do they ever develop the black line with maturity? I have 6 labs and about 3 of them have very little black lines if at all and were label as labs. Think they will develop them or should you look and try to find Juvies with the black more pronounced if that is what you want?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a few that have weak/faint lines (got them when I first got into cichlids); they have not developed over the course of months that I've had them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> or should you look and try to find Juvies with the black more pronounced if that is what you want?


THIS :thumb:


----------

